# Social Media Vs Forums



## Sebetsi (Aug 17, 2013)

I'm just curious, what is the most powerful communication tool between Forums and Social Media? does the Forums have an impact in our current communication environment?:tea:


----------



## SAgotTalent (Aug 15, 2013)

Social media got amazing power. It can make a BIG(gest) difference! Still forums have impact too and in some cases/areas might get even more use than social media 

Also it´s good to note that using social media should be done with caution, it is powerful both in good AND bad.
With social media it is possible to get huge success fast, but also huge negative impact with just couple of wrong words. That impact may carry years or even decades!


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Amount of clients I engage on Social Media in a year: Probably 10
Amount of clients I engage via forums in a year: Probably 1,000

Different for everyone.


----------



## Sebetsi (Aug 17, 2013)

LegalMan said:


> Amount of clients I engage on Social Media in a year: Probably 10
> Amount of clients I engage via forums in a year: Probably 1,000
> 
> Different for everyone.


Really? that's shocking.:boom:


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

No, it isn't shocking. Who looks for immigration services on Facebook? That's not where lawyers "hang out".


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Forums tend to be more accurate and better regulated, but theres room for both

Jo xxx


----------



## SAgotTalent (Aug 15, 2013)

Perhaps using both together is the most efficient way


----------



## MissGlobal (Aug 4, 2012)

social media - for connecting
I find that forums are more information heavy - and better suited when you need a solid back and forth with tons of supporting information.


----------



## shumifan49 (Sep 18, 2013)

The right medium for the right objective:

1. Hang out and have a beer - visit the person physically.
2. Chat in real time with video(maybe) - Telephone or skype(Instant messaging).
3. Share pictures and general status with friends or all - social media.
4. Have a specialised discussion, get advice etc - forums.

Each of these work best if used for what they are desiigned to do. 
The first 2 is immediate contact. 
The last 2 depends on recipients viewing the posts and might be never.


----------

